# New pay as you drive insurance



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Car insurance, "Pay As You Drive"™ by Norwich Union UK

Hi people, as a young driver with a performance car, I agreed to do a survey with my insurance company. 

Its pay as you drive and from my experiance it basicly sucked! 

BUT it may benifit you people more then it did me. 

There is off peak and peak charges and yes you have satalite equipment installed in your car so they probley know when you speed. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

It all seems a bit neo-nazi to me and therefore I voted 'No'. Good idea with the poll, maybe send the results to NU as well.

Stuart (ex- Brentwood resident  )


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

stuartstaples said:


> It all seems a bit neo-nazi to me and therefore I voted 'No'. Good idea with the poll, maybe send the results to NU as well.
> 
> Stuart (ex- Brentwood resident  )


Thank you for voting, I will forward the post to them, 

Off topic, red R33 by any chance? 
I am also brentwood resident.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

You have PM


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Best avoided! NU tell you your average speed with each monthly bill. There is every likelihood of 'function creep' on a grand scale

'What speed were you driving when you claim the other car pulled out in front of you? We couldn't possibly pay out because you were speeding at the time'

There is also a rather unhealthy connection between Norwich Union, their owners Aviva, the RAC, who fit the trackers and New Labour.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Its funny, the box bleeps when your near a camera or speed trap, still dont trust it though but these satalite uplink boxes are said to make there way into everycar!


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Ive voted no, not because it would cost more, but I would not want big brother watching over me.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> and yes you have satalite equipment installed in your car so they probley know when you speed.


Never in a million years is any satellite tracking equipment going into my car... ever!

Voted NO


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

lol


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

GTR RGT said:


> Its funny, the box bleeps when your near a camera or speed trap, still dont trust it though but these satalite uplink boxes are said to make there way into everycar!


Those bloody things aren't getting anywhere near my car. I voted No if you haven't guessed!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

well this has been a successful poll... lol :clap:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Sean said:


> There is also a rather unhealthy connection between Norwich Union, their owners Aviva, the RAC, who fit the trackers and New Labour.


A new thread Sean? It's been a while since I've read one of your conspiracies :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

How do they tell when someone else who has their own insurance drives it?
(like a garage etc :runaway: )

I voted no anyway.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

I've been fitting these for Norwich Union and Royal Bank of Scotland. Because they're aimed at younger drivers, they're mainly fitted to chav mobi es. Customers seem to be quite happy with them for now !


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

tracking my movements???

i think not..:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

*Big Brothers watching*

I couldnt get it fitted on skyline even if i wanted one. Whats to stop em using it as a means of checking your speed? ill put it on the wifes Pug. that way she'll never get lost:chuckle:


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

i voted no, never, will anyone ever know exactly where i am and how fast im doing it lol. 

also, they dont insure modded cars...:chuckle:


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh, lovely. Yet another 'Big Brother is watching you' tax. We already have a tax per mile: it's called petrol tax (which is iniquitous as it is) - I'm damned if I'm gonna let the bastards squeeze any more out of me!


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

my dad has this type of insurance on his modified Corvette Z06. he mostly drives it on weekends and trips down to the states and stuff. he saves a lot of cash but its done through a private broker.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

These schemes are always marketed as a way of saving you money, but think about the position you're putting yourself in having a tracking device in your car.

No chance.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

they are trying to price us off the roads!! we pay too much as it is and its not like we can even turn to public transport as that cant cope as it is! why not put more heavy goods back on the rail and clear the roads of more of the smelly dirty trucks?? thats my thoughts anyway! i voted no btw lol


----------

